# Cheese for Pigeon



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Can Pigeons eat cheese?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They don't digest dairy products well. Mary said that her pigeon Pearl was a bit under the weather after eating cheese and vomited.

Cynthia


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

That's what I thought.
Someone threw a bunch of it on the ground and wild Pigeons were eating it.
So my mom called me to ask if she should pick it up.
I told her to go ahead because I didn't think it was good for them.
Glad I was right. Thanks for confirming it.


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Dillbird likes to take sips of whatever I am drinking. One time, at the vet, he had a large number of yeast show up in a throat swab. The vet jokingly says "He's going to have to stop drinking milk" and I told the vet that Dill actually _did_ drink milk every once in a while, and the vet told me to stop giving it to him because it could be a source of yeast.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Thanks for mentioning that Cynthia, I can't remember posting it but I'm sure glad I did.

Yes Pearl was quite sick after eating such a teeny tiny piece of cheese, she never vomits but that morning she did and lots of green mucous slime came out, she sat puffed up for the whole day, I was quite worried, Later on she felt better though when her system cleared out.

I will never do that again!

Mary


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

I am NOT saying feed your birds cheese but I have read about some racers feeding cheese ( gouda ) someone on this post even said they do it I think its the type of cheese that may be the problem as far as the yeast I dont belive that is the culprit MANY fanciers add brewers yeast to feed for health benifits so I dont belive that yeast is the culprit


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Trees Gray said in her post on " my ferals arent so feral " ( on pg 2 of general discussions ) that her father used to give gouda also I have read several places about dutch and belgium fanciers giving cheese to racing pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

Yes, my father used to cut the crusts off the Gouda cheese,(not the skin, but the outer dried Gouda cheese) in tiny pieces and feed it to our pigeons. It wasn't much and it was only once in a while. 

It never affected them negatively, but I myself won't do it, and I won't recommend it.

Such a great flying team they were...such great little troopers...I can't think of them without getting a tear in my eye.

Treesa

Treesa


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

I read that the Koopmans feed their birds gouda ( the koopmans are among the best racers in the world for those who dont know of them ) I wouldnt either but you cant argue with their success


----------

